# [Software] Alguna alternativa a adobe flash player? (cerrado

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin ánimo de crear controversias, de las porcas pocas cosas que me quedan en el tintero en Linux, obtener mejor rendimiento del pobre diablo de macromedia flash player a la hora de ver videos de youtube... No puede ser que sea imposible por mas código cerrado que sea... Aguien encontró la forma de hacerlo funcionar fluídamente? (Dejando de lado la opción poner un microprocesador mas grande, no? Quiero ver videos flash, con mi hardware actual, en windows se puede, yo también quiero!!  :Very Happy: )

Hasta acá las pruebas que hice:

- Baja calidad por defecto hace que mejore un poco pero no me parece la mejor de las soluciones y es solo "un poco".

- Todos los navegadores posibles, incluído internet explorer sobre cxoffice + flash... Encontré que funciona mejor, perfectamente fluído flash si emulo Windows, que si uso un navegador nativo!! Una verguenza.

- Alguien ayer mencionó Epiphany ¿pacho?... Bueno, salvo por Epiphany, el que mejor va de todos los navegadores que probé a la hora de reproducir video es Seamonkey.

- Flash 7 / Flash 9... Va mejor flash 7 pero no puedo ver videos embebidos.

- Bajar con youtubedl para poder reproducir con mplayer   :Embarassed: 

- Intentar sin éxito poner a funcionar Gnash, pero todo lo que consigo es un cuadrado gris, util en paginas que mezclan gif con flash para diferenciar uno de otro   :Very Happy: ...

De que me olvido? No se puede, de ninguna manera, ver videos flash fluidos con una pc medio viejita ya en la que en windows funciona perfectamente inclusive emulado?

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo dos por tres me doy una vuelta buscando alternativas libres y ciertos apps propietarios. Hace tiempo encontre esto. Nunca lo probe, por falta de tiempo.

http://swfdec.freedesktop.org

Por lo que muestran funca con youtube:

http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/ScreenShots?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=youtube-embed.png

Y esta en portage:

```
media-libs/swfdec

     Available versions:  ~0.6.4 ~0.6.6 {alsa doc ffmpeg gstreamer gtk mad oss pulseaudio}

     Homepage:            http://swfdec.freedesktop.org

     Description:         Macromedia Flash decoding library

     License:             LGPL-2.1
```

Incluso como plugin:

```
net-www/swfdec-mozilla

     Available versions:  ~0.6.0 {xulrunner}

     Homepage:            http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Swfdec-mozilla is a decoder/renderer netscape style plugin for Macromedia Flash animations.

     License:             GPL-2
```

Lo desconozco, pero espero que te sirva...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Venga! Muchas gracias... Siempre queda algo mas por experimentar.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ojala muy pronto el gnash  funcione con firefox y opera para reproducir videos en youtube etc en 64 bits   :Laughing: 

----------

## Annagul

Si no recuerdo mal, una de las últimas versiones de desarrollo de gnash ya permitía visualizar correctamente los vídeo de YouTube.

----------

## johpunk

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> Si no recuerdo mal, una de las últimas versiones de desarrollo de gnash ya permitía visualizar correctamente los vídeo de YouTube.

 

mm pues abra que probar

----------

## ekz

Hace unas semanas leí un hilo similar en el foro inglés, y entusiasmado probé swfdec, ya que argumentaban que era mejor que gnash, pero probándolo me decepcioné inmediatamente. 

Que mal habla de Adobe que nos tengan casi botados a los usuarios de linux, de cuando en cuando nos tiran una actualización para que dejemos de molestar.. Si flash ya es casi un estándar en la web, no veo sentido a que mantengan su código cerrado, si lo abrieran avanzaría muy rápido y aumentaría su uso. Más ahora que M$ nos quiere meter su SilverLight y su Moonlight..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Hace unas semanas leí un hilo similar en el foro inglés, y entusiasmado probé swfdec, ya que argumentaban que era mejor que gnash, pero probándolo me decepcioné inmediatamente. 
> 
> Que mal habla de Adobe que nos tengan casi botados a los usuarios de linux, de cuando en cuando nos tiran una actualización para que dejemos de molestar.. Si flash ya es casi un estándar en la web, no veo sentido a que mantengan su código cerrado, si lo abrieran avanzaría muy rápido y aumentaría su uso. Más ahora que M$ nos quiere meter su SilverLight y su Moonlight..  
> 
> Saludos

 

Somos dos entonces... Ya estoy de nuevo con mi viejo netscape-flash... Si swfdec va mejor que gnash, entonces gnash está en pañales todavía! Como puede ser tan pesado reproducir un video a 320x240?  (Leasé: Ni gnash, ni swfdec sirven para algo todavía)

Seguro que si no han liberado el código fuente, es por verguenza a que la gente vea lo mal programado que está.  :Very Happy:  Hasta con un procesador doble núcleo bastante potente el uso del cpu es importante para reproducir un miserable video de cuarta.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Me lo imaginaba. Pero no todas son "palidas"

http://www.cristalab.com/blog/55634/adobe-abre-el-formato-swf-y-flv

Segun parece, Adobe esta abriendo ciertas especificaciones, por lo que proyectos como estos, imagino que creceran mas rapido.

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

miren, yo no uso gentoo 64 por flash.. pq gnash aún no anda del todo bien

por diós, habría que hacerles un juicio... imagínense si el HTML fuese propietario! nadie podría hacer browsers de internet!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> miren, yo no uso gentoo 64 por flash.. pq gnash aún no anda del todo bien
> 
> por diós, habría que hacerles un juicio... imagínense si el HTML fuese propietario! nadie podría hacer browsers de internet!

 

Hey, yo uso amd64 y no me va nada mal con flash, (salvo en Opera)...

Que buena noticia Achaw, el principio del fin de mis problemas  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

inodoro, pero tenés el firefox y el plugin de 32 bits, no? eso me molesta  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> inodoro, pero tenés el firefox y el plugin de 32 bits, no? eso me molesta 

 

Exacto...

----------

## chonzow

Debe tener el nlspluginwraper o como se llame.

Quiero comentar que no uso el plugin de Flash porque es una reverenda mierda. Cuando quiero ver un vídeo de youtube lo descargo, lo paso a avi y luego lo miro, nada de Rick Roll o como se llame.

Nunca probé el swfdec.

----------

## nachopro

pero es una chanchada tener el sistema de 64bits y usar esas cosas para que funcionen programas de 32bits

espero a que pronto salga un player de 64 bits y listo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> pero es una chanchada tener el sistema de 64bits y usar esas cosas para que funcionen programas de 32bits
> 
> espero a que pronto salga un player de 64 bits y listo 

 

Dejando de lado que estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en que flash es una mierda, (Una bola de bosta, para ser mas justo) no veo que tiene de malo tener que usar una aplicación de 32 bits en un sistema de 64 solo por que todavía no existe la versión cuando es de esperar que tarde o temprano se pasará a 64 bits dicho software... 

De hecho es una cuestión natural de evolución y compatibilidad retrógrada, o por que crees que existe la posibilidad de instalar 64 bits puro o multilib? <--- Ahora si, con todo el ánimo de crear controveria  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no veo que tiene de malo tener que usar una aplicación de 32 bits en un sistema de 64 solo por que todavía no existe la versión cuando es de esperar que tarde o temprano se pasará a 64 bits dicho software... 

 

a mi francamente me dá lo mismo mientras que funcione, pero digo yo que tendrán que hacer la versión de 64 bits algún día. 

De cualquier manera, creo que la única aplicación que tengo instalada que necesita multlib es el flash, así que en breve le van a dar pol culete  :Wink: 

Sólo una cosilla que a mi al menos me estuvo dando dolores de cabeza durante mucho tiempo : en caso de que uséis drivers libres tenéis que tener EXA como método de aceleración en el xorg.conf, si no, al menos en mi experiencia, tendréis sonido pero no vídeo si usáis gnash o swfdec.

Por lo demás gnash y swfdec tienen aún serios problemas de rendimiento y estabilidad, pero bueno, al menos puedo ver vídeos de youtube en mi powerbook con cierta soltura, si dependiera de Adobe estaría aún descargando los vídeos y viéndolos con mplayer   :Evil or Very Mad: 

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> miren, yo no uso gentoo 64 por flash..

 

yo uso gentoo 64 bits para tener flashy  te instalas net-www/netscape-flash y el nspluginwrapper luego de eso sigues este wiki

 *Quote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Flash_9_and_Firefox#Installing_for_64-bit_systems

 

hasta ahora la distro que e visto con mas soporte para 64bits a sido gentoo y de verdad me siento comodo usando esta arquitectura, hasta ahora es la unica distro con la que me e sentido bien usando 64bits, saludos!

----------

## nachopro

pero me da cólera... aunque bueno

ahora que estoy más canchero... voy a ver

pasa que migrar todo a 64 me da algo de fiaca... pero para algo pagué el hardware, no?

disculpen por el offtopic, pero me traerá muchos líos instalar 64bits?

----------

## sag

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> Debe tener el nlspluginwraper o como se llame.
> 
> Quiero comentar que no uso el plugin de Flash porque es una reverenda mierda. Cuando quiero ver un vídeo de youtube lo descargo, lo paso a avi y luego lo miro, nada de Rick Roll o como se llame.
> 
> Nunca probé el swfdec.

 

No hace falta convertirlo, VideoLan puede reproducirlo directamente.

Por cierto hay un pluging de VideoLan para Firefox, pero no se si funcionara ni como lo hara.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sag wrote:*   

>  *chonzow wrote:*   Debe tener el nlspluginwraper o como se llame.
> 
> Quiero comentar que no uso el plugin de Flash porque es una reverenda mierda. Cuando quiero ver un vídeo de youtube lo descargo, lo paso a avi y luego lo miro, nada de Rick Roll o como se llame.
> 
> Nunca probé el swfdec. 
> ...

 

Es más, incluso mplayer puede reproducir videos flv.

----------

## ekz

Acabo de enterarme que salio un beta de flash, aquí más info, con ebuild y todo   :Smile:   A probarlo

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Acabo de enterarme que salio un beta de flash, aquí más info, con ebuild y todo    A probarlo
> 
> Saludos

 

Precisamente lo emergí hace un rato. Al menos anda... 9.x llevaba sin funcionar bien meses ya.

----------

## Coghan

¡Que bueno!, gracias por el aviso, acabo de probar y va bien en amd64 y firefox2, los video de youtube a pantalla completa. En cuanto a la memoria consumida me subió 22Mg con un vídeo cortito.

----------

## el_Salmon

Hombre es cierto que swfdec está un poco verde (de hecho yo colaboré en el desarrollo del ebuild de swfdec) pero creo que no tira tan mal. Por lo menos a los usuarios de PowerPC (incluida Sony PS3) les hace un apaño, los videos de Youtube se pueden ver bastante bien.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Acabo de enterarme que salio un beta de flash, aquí más info, con ebuild y todo    A probarlo
> 
> Saludos

 

Me desaparezco unos días, vuelvo y me encuentro con esto, que buena noticia!

Salud!

**EDITO** Es IM PRE SIO NAN TE la diferencia, ahora si puedo ver youtube a pantalla completa! (Y con hardware obsoleto!!)  :Very Happy: 

**EDITO 2** Caso cerrado, no solo puedo ver flash mientras compilo, si no que además la versión 10.0 Beta 2 de netscape-flash es sumamente estable. No necesito nada mas.

----------

